# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Apex (Afficher un message)

## MarwanB

Svp , Comment pouvoir afficher un message simple au cours d'un block plsql  dans les process(traitement).

----------


## Pozzo

Bonjour MarwanB,

Tu peux utiliser le package dbms_output


```

```

----------


## Ikebukuro

N'oublie pas le "set serveroutput on" avant.

----------

